# [Portage] Rendimiento muy bajo mientras compila (reabierto)

## el_Salmon

Hola,

tengo una Gentoo AMD64 en un portatil dual core y mientras compilo he notado que el sistema se vuelve cada vez mas y mas lento. A veces intento mover el raton y tarda en responder. Aunque he bajado la prioridad del Portage con PORTAGE_NICENESS=15 me sigue yendo muy lento el sistema mientras compila. Por lo que he leido en el foro tiene pinta de fallo hardware pero que puede ser?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La unidad de disco rígido es IDE o serial ATA? Si fuera IDE y tenés UltraDMA desactivado, esa podría ser la causa...

Salud!

----------

## el_Salmon

Es Serial-ata. 

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

```

. Puede ser una causa porque haciendo un "top" ayer logré ver un proceso "ata" que me dejo paralizado todo el sistema durante  1 o 2 segundos.

----------

## pacho2

Quizás tienes poca memoria (o está usando mucha memoria) y está tirando de swap :-/

----------

## el_Salmon

Teoricamente tengo 1 GB de RAM, que deberia ser mas que suficiente para compilar casi cualquier cosa no? ¿serviria de algo hacer un test con hdparm en un serial ata?

----------

## jgascon

¿Qué valor tienes en la variable MAKEOPTS en el make.conf?

----------

## el_Salmon

```
$ grep MAKEOPTS /etc/make.conf

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

----------

## jgascon

Pues de eso tampoco va a ser...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En la parte en donde decís "debería ser mas que suficiente para compilar cualquier cosa" se me ocurre preguntar, por tonto que suene: Estás usando swap? Otra causa podría ser falta de swap, precisamente.

Salud!

----------

## el_Salmon

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> Pues de eso tampoco va a ser...

 

Creo que tienes razón. He bajado a "-j2" y parece que va mas suelto.  *Quote:*   

> Estás usando swap? Otra causa podría ser falta de swap, precisamente. 

  Gracias pero eso ya lo habia comprobado  :Smile: .

----------

## jgascon

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que tienes razón. He bajado a "-j2" y parece que va mas suelto. 

 

Hombre, siendo dual core lo normal y recomendado es "-j3" es raro que eso te relantice el sistema hasta el punto que has descrito, pero también depende de la carga del sistema en el momento que lo has notado. Me explico, no es lo mismo que sólo estés compilando y navegando por Internet que si además tienes abierto el vmware con 2 máquinas virtuales, estás ripeando un dvd y pasando datos de un disco a otro...

Para que te hagas una idea, yo también tengo un dual core y tengo el MAKEOPTS a -j5... Normalmente si estoy compilando intento no hacer cosas muy pesadas y si tengo que hacer algo pesado y tengo prisa lo bajo a -j3

Como pone en el make.conf.example:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a
> 
> #     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying
> ...

 

----------

## el_Salmon

Gracias jgascon

Si, la verdad es que es raro pero llevo casi una hora compilando en background y la verdad es que me va bastante mejor. Aunque es un Dual core es un Intel T5200, es decir, el micro más bajo de toda la gama y la verdad es que suelo tener abiertas algunas aplicaciones relativamente "gruesas" como Matlab, Firefox con plugins, Thunderbird. Hasta he ido tirando porque dejaba el portatil compilando y no pasaba nada. Pero en cuanto tenia que compilar paquetes grandes se hacia dificil de manejar el raton despues unos minutos de compilacion. Teoricamente estoy perdiendo ciclos de CPU al bajar a "-j2" pero si no queda mas remedio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jgascon

Bueno, sí, claro... también depende de la máquina... pues nada, si así trabajas más cómodo me alegra haber sido de ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

Podrías también, crear una partición separada para y montarla en /var/tmp/portage, yo le tengo una partición XFS de 3 Gigas, también la puedes dejar como Ext2, y sacarle el journal.

Alguna cosa debe haber, porque llegar hasta el punto de que el ratón se mueve en cámara lenta... Eso me pasaba cuando quemaba CDs sin tener activo el DMA de la unidad.

Puedes chequear también tu memoria mientras compilas, con free -m, en mi sistema siempre quedaban algunos megas libres en RAM y aún así comenzaba a tirar de swap, por eso minimicé el uso de swap al máximo añadiendo vm.swappiness=0 al fichero /etc/sysctl.conf (para actualizar los cambios ejecutar sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf), haciendo esto casi nunca usa swap para compilar.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Algo anda mal en tu instalación, no se me traba el mouse en pcs mucho menos potentes que la tuya. 

Yo no cerraría este hilo por ahora...

Salud!

----------

## gringo

pero solo te pasa en las X ? o el sistema tb. va lento cuando estás en un terminal ? Si es lo primero, estás usando compiz o alguna virguería desas ( aunque sólo sea el xcomposite o algo deso) ?

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Yo vigilaría el uso de memoria. Si empieza a hacer swap de forma masiva pueden pasar este tipo de cosas.

El gasto de cpu puede ser alto, pero si fuera la cpu el problema entonces estarías sufriendo desde el primer momento de la compilación. El hecho de que se degrada con el tiempo sugiere que el problema empeora conforma tu ram se va llenando y va haciendo swaping a disco.

----------

## el_Salmon

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           988        979          9          0          0         26

-/+ buffers/cache:        953         35

Swap:         1051        779        271

```

Sacado ahora mismo mientras recompila las qt. Mas o menos puedo trabajar pero a veces el raton me da tirones. Tambien es curioso que el ventilador a veces se pare durante un segundo o asi y luego continue. Es como si algo parase el sistema, pero realmente yo no oigo al disco duro trabajar intensamente para decir que esta tirando de swap a saco.

actualizo: Justo despues de darle a enviar se ha quedado completamente el sistema durante medio minuto y luego poco a poco ha ido respondiendo el raton justo para hacer un control+z y parar el "emerge". Hay que decir que si bajo el MAKEOPTS a "-j2" no pasa pero si pongo "-j3" me pasan a veces estas cosas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ free -m
> 
> ...

 

En mi opinión está claro cual es el problema.  :Wink: 

Ahora te toca usar top o htop para encontrar a los responsables, y, si es necesario, sustituir algunos programas por otros más ligeros en el gasto de RAM. O bien añadir otro giga más de RAM si no estás dispuesto a cambiar el set de programas que usas.

----------

## el_Salmon

Gracias i92guboj

Pues voy a tener q pillar mas memoria o aprobar de una p.. vez una asignatura porque acabo de comprobar Matlab me baja 150 MB la memoria libre del sistema. De todas formas, ¿no deberia ir mas "suave" el sistema cuando empieza a quedarse sin memoria? Es que el bajon es tremendo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> Gracias i92guboj
> 
> Pues voy a tener q pillar mas memoria o aprobar de una p.. vez una asignatura porque acabo de comprobar Matlab me baja 150 MB la memoria libre del sistema. De todas formas, ¿no deberia ir mas "suave" el sistema cuando empieza a quedarse sin memoria? Es que el bajon es tremendo.

 

No solo te estás quedando sin memoria, sino que además te queda muy poco swap. Tanto swap es realmente una burrada. Y si, la caída en el rendimiento es normal. Puede mejorar ligeramente dependiendo del task scheduler (no confundir con i/o scheduler), sin embargo, cuando el sistema se queda sin memoria y comienza a mover datos de la ram al disco y viceversa hay poco que el scheduler pueda hacer.

Ten en cuenta que la ram es un componente electrónico, con una velocidad de acceso del orden de nanosegundos (diez elevado a menos nueve) o incluso menor, mientras que el tiempo en acceso de los discos duros (cuya naturaleza es mecánica) es de varios milisegundos (diez elevado a menos tres). Haciendo cuentas, la velocidad en el acceso de la ram frente a los discos duros es unos 10 millones de veces superior, o más. Es fácil entender por qué pasan estas cosas cuando nos quedamos sin ram y usamos un disco duro para emularla.

----------

## k4in

aprovechando el hilo tengo  un problema similar

le estoy metiendo gentoo a una maquina antigua para armar un servidor casero, una k6-2 500mhz con 128m de ram, 512 de swap con un disco de 40gb (6gb en /) . pero no se cuales serian los tiempos de compilacion normales para una maquina asi, ahorita estoy compilando el kernel y ya llevaba 5 horas y estaba compilando los modulos, aclaro que tenia el dma desactivado porque el sistema se congelo 2 veces (y marcaba un error en las instruciones del dma), una cuando active el dma con hdparm -d 1 y otra cuando entre con fdisk, ahora active el dma otra ves y no me a fallado llevo 2 horas con el kernel, no se  si estoy paranoico despues de trabajar con un amd64 x2 o si realmente va lento

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo el kernel desde cero en un K6 II de 500 dos horas? Si no me falla la memoria, va lento... Por que no usás distcc ya que hay un AMD 64 cerca así le das una mano compilando al pobre K6 II??

Salud!

----------

## k4in

te sorprendes por dos horas? y si te digo que se tardo 8 para compilar el kernel!!

aunque todavia sigo desde el minimal cd de gentoo, ya les cuento si sigue asi en el sistema

en cuanto a lo de distcc no se me habia ocurrido me documento un poco y lo pruebo despues

edit:jajaja lo peor de todo es que ahora  que porfin termine mi instalacion el kernel me dice que mi procesador no es el correcto para el kernel que hice (no tengo idea de porque)

----------

## Coghan

Hace unas semanas al actualizar wine me pasaba lo mismo, llenaba la ram y la swap con procesos de compilación, cuando pocos días atrás funcionaba de mil maravillas, retomando las cosas que había cambiado me di cuenta que le había quitado para hacer pruebas 'distcc'. al volver al iniciar el demonio distccd y reconfigurar el make.conf para que portage lo usara todo volvió a la normalidad. Al mirar más a fondo estaba colocando -j8 cuando en el make.conf lo tenía explícito a -j3.

He de decir que distcc lo había instalado ~amd64 para hacer pruebas con el zeroconf y después de jugar con esto es posible que me cargara algo en la configuración de portage, aún no he podido saber que está pasando, cuando tenga un hueco seguiré probando, pero puedes intentar comprobar por este camino.

EDITO: Encontré lo que me pasaba, definitivamente haciendo pruebas con distcc, había creado el fichero /etc/portage/bashrc (a saber de donde saqué esto) con el contenido 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j$(distcc -j)"
```

 y este me sobrescribía la configuración del make.conf, y me estaba detectando el valor 8, de ahí la cantidad de procesos y el excesivo consumo de memoria.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *k4in wrote:*   

> te sorprendes por dos horas? y si te digo que se tardo 8 para compilar el kernel!!
> 
> aunque todavia sigo desde el minimal cd de gentoo, ya les cuento si sigue asi en el sistema
> 
> en cuanto a lo de distcc no se me habia ocurrido me documento un poco y lo pruebo despues

 

8 Hs es una bestialidad.. No será uno de esos K6 II sobre mother pcchips que se vendieron tanto en su momento, no? Ese tipo de motherboards tenían la mala costumbre de mostrar una cosa en pantalla cuando en realidad pasaba otra, me refiero a la velocidad de reloj del microprocesador, a menos que explcícitamente estuviera especificado en la bios que trabaje a una velocidad mas alta, por defecto funciona a 150Mhz y ahi si me cierra que demore 8 hs...  :Very Happy:  son todas suposiciones mias.

Que velocidad de reloj te indica cat /proc/cpuinfo? En este tipo de pcs tan antiguas, 200 o 300 mhz mas pueden ser cruciales.

Distcc no es la gran cosa pero si te ayudaría a reducir al 10% o menos la compilación del kernel y al 50% la compilación general. Para compilar el kernel, por ejemplo, es tan facil como:

```
emerge distcc #en todas las pc

/etc/init.d/distccd start #en todas las pc

export DISTCC_HOSTS="pc1 pc2 pc3" #en la pc en donde se va a compilar el kernel, pc1 2 y 3 son las que van a "ayudar" a compilar

make CC="distcc" -j5 #en la pc en donde se compila el kernel, j5 = numero de microprocesadores implicados + 1
```

 *k4in wrote:*   

> edit:jajaja lo peor de todo es que ahora  que porfin termine mi instalacion el kernel me dice que mi procesador no es el correcto para el kernel que hice (no tengo idea de porque)

 

Le erraste en el tipo de micproprocesador en processor type and features.

Tengo un K6 II de esos haciendo de webserver. La forma mas eficaz que encontré de compilar e instalar todo es exportando / con nfs, montandolo por la red en una pc mas potente en una carpeta temporal y haciendo chroot a esa carpeta temporal, por si te interesa el método.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *k4in wrote:*   

> aprovechando el hilo tengo  un problema similar
> 
> le estoy metiendo gentoo a una maquina antigua para armar un servidor casero, una k6-2 500mhz con 128m de ram, 512 de swap con un disco de 40gb (6gb en /) . pero no se cuales serian los tiempos de compilacion normales para una maquina asi, ahorita estoy compilando el kernel y ya llevaba 5 horas y estaba compilando los modulos, aclaro que tenia el dma desactivado porque el sistema se congelo 2 veces (y marcaba un error en las instruciones del dma), una cuando active el dma con hdparm -d 1 y otra cuando entre con fdisk, ahora active el dma otra ves y no me a fallado llevo 2 horas con el kernel, no se  si estoy paranoico despues de trabajar con un amd64 x2 o si realmente va lento

 

Ese tiempo es completamente normal para esa máquina y sin udma.

Ten en cuenta que el hecho de tener desactivado udma no solo significa que la entrada/salida es más lenta, sino que absolutamente toda la i/o es realizada por tu cpu, sin bus mastering. Eso quiere decir que todo el tiempo que se estén moviendo datos desde o hacia tu disco la cpu está atento a eso, y no compilando. No es raro que la compilación de tu kernel tarde 10 veces más de lo que tardaría en dicha cpu si la haces si dma. Absolutamente normal.

----------

## k4in

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8 Hs es una bestialidad.. No será uno de esos K6 II sobre mother pcchips que se vendieron tanto en su momento, no? Ese tipo de motherboards tenían la mala costumbre de mostrar una cosa en pantalla cuando en realidad pasaba otra, me refiero a la velocidad de reloj del microprocesador, a menos que explcícitamente estuviera especificado en la bios que trabaje a una velocidad mas alta, por defecto funciona a 150Mhz y ahi si me cierra que demore 8 hs...  son todas suposiciones mias.
> 
> 

 

le diste al clavo XD es una pcchip pero revise bien la bios antes de comenzar la instalacion y lo puse a 500mhz (el minimal cd reporta mi procesador de 475mhz)

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que velocidad de reloj te indica cat /proc/cpuinfo? En este tipo de pcs tan antiguas, 200 o 300 mhz mas pueden ser cruciales.
> 
> Distcc no es la gran cosa pero si te ayudaría a reducir al 10% o menos la compilación del kernel y al 50% la compilación general. Para compilar el kernel, por ejemplo, es tan facil como:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cpuinfo dice que es de 475mhz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Le erraste en el tipo de micproprocesador en processor type and features.
> 
> Tengo un K6 II de esos haciendo de webserver. La forma mas eficaz que encontré de compilar e instalar todo es exportando / con nfs, montandolo por la red en una pc mas potente en una carpeta temporal y haciendo chroot a esa carpeta temporal, por si te interesa el método.

 

si el procesador lo escogi bien en el tipo selecione k6, k6-II, k6-III,

este es el error

```
this kernel requieres the following features not presents on this CPU:

0:15

Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for you CPU.
```

volvi a compilar solamente la imagen del kernel (tarde como 2hrs) con el tipo 586 para asegurarme de que funcionara y todavia tengo ese error, todas las veces lo hecho con genkernel para mayor compatibilidad  (todavia estoy muy noob para hacer mi kernel a mano), solamente le quito cosas de las que estoy seguro, como sata, soporte de audio josticks y cosas asi y en "processor type and features" solo cambie el tipo de procesador nada mas, no e probado en dejar el que pone genkernel "intel pro" pero tengo miedo que nada mas desperdicie tiempo, alguna idea?

porcierto utilize estos cflags http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#K6-2_.28AMD.29 tendra algo que ver?

Edit: buneno ya probe con el que pone genkernel, en pocas palabras no toque nada en processor type and features y de igual forma fallo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Ese tiempo es completamente normal para esa máquina y sin udma.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que el hecho de tener desactivado udma no solo significa que la entrada/salida es más lenta, sino que absolutamente toda la i/o es realizada por tu cpu, sin bus mastering. Eso quiere decir que todo el tiempo que se estén moviendo datos desde o hacia tu disco la cpu está atento a eso, y no compilando. No es raro que la compilación de tu kernel tarde 10 veces más de lo que tardaría en dicha cpu si la haces si dma. Absolutamente normal.

 

si pero despues volvi a activar el dma (no a vuelto a fallar) y tarde 8hrs con la imagen de kernel y modulos, otra cosa que note es que practicamente no usaba el espacio para swap, de los 512m que tengo,  solo vi que llegara a usar 6m   :Confused: 

Edit: lo de los errores del dma parecen ser de la tarjeta madre, en uno de mis reinicios no detectaba bien mi disco duro desde la bios y no podia cargar la tabla de particiones

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bien, si el tipo de procesador está correctamente especificado en processor / features, entonces alguna de las opciones adicionales es la del problema. 

Por lo que pude averiguar 0:15 hace referencia a el set de instruciones cmov que evidentemente tu K6 II no tiene (Ni bien pueda veo en el mío), si leés la ayuda del kernel en la sección problemática, seguro que encontrás que es lo que necesitás deshabilitar para que funcione. Yo la verdad no tengo idea ni tiempo para ponerme a buscar ya mismo.

Nuunca he usado genkernel así que no te voy a poder ayudar con eso, pero si vas "a la antigua" simplemente dale enter sobre el boton help, parado sobre la opción que te interese. (se aprende mucho así  :Very Happy: )

Salud!

**EDITO** Veo recién que cmov es parte del set de instrucciones estándar recién a partir de 686, seguro que está bien especificado el microprocesador?

----------

## k4in

debe estar bien, como dije probe con el tipo 586 generico, pero tambien veo que pone muchas otras cosas (soporte para p4 y procesadores mas nuevos), bueno creo que toca hacer el kernel a mano, al menos algo tengo que aprender de esta experiencia   :Razz: 

offtopic: ya tengo avatar XD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Asegurate de poner a funcionar distcc o compilar desde el athlon64 (o la pc mas potente que tengas a mano) haciendo chroot a tu k6 II, si no te vas a volver loco esperando a que termine!

Salud!

----------

## k4in

bueno ya probe haciendolo a mano active correctamente todas las opciones de mi procesador pero aun asi tengo el mismo error   :Crying or Very sad: 

antes tenia esta misma maquina funcionando con un debian, con el kernel 486 generico, no e probado aun con esa arquitectura, sera mi ultimo intento si no funciona creo que hay un serio problema

como se hace chroot en red?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En tu caso, arrancando desde el livecd, minimal cd o lo que tengas, chroot en red: exportas / activando no_root_squash en el k6 II, iniciás NFS en ambas pc, montás / del k6 II en tu pc mas potente, chroot al directorio en donde montaste /.

No me voy a poner a tipear todas las ordenes paso a paso, ya hay muchos tutoriales al respecto.

También sirve pero es un poco mas incómodo, sacar el disco rígido del K6 II, conectarlo en la pc mas potente y accederlo usando chroot.

Salud!

**EDITO** Algún moderador tenga a bien separar toda esta conversación del hilo original, que se lo hemos robado hablando de otras cosas al autor.

----------

## k4in

bueno ya estubo, no puedo con ese cochino kernel, ahora lo compile con i486 y todavia tengo ese error ahora si no se que hacer

no pude iniciar nfs con el live cd asi que lo monte con sshfs, como no sabia que si debia montar proc y dev primero lo hice con los del k6 pero tenia diferentes errores, entonces los monte con los del amd64 y si funciono pero en el menu de configuracion me detecto como amd64, tampoco pude con el distcc, al final acabe haciendolo del modo normal, por suerte como solo hice la imagen (y como mi maquina es vieja el kernel quedo ligero) lo hizo bastante rapido

ya hasta estoy pensando en ponerle el debian otra vez, tal ves le harian mejor los paquetes binarios, tambien me ahorraria tiempo

btw: apoyo la mocion, nos podrian mover por favor, ya desvirtue el hilo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *k4in wrote:*   

> ya hasta estoy pensando en ponerle el debian otra vez, tal ves le harian mejor los paquetes binarios, tambien me ahorraria tiempo

 

Eso haría yo, vas a perder más tiempo para tener un gentoo del que ganarás con el rendimiento adicional que obtengas (si es que lo obtienes), toda debian está compilada para i486.

Tienes otras distros basadas en i586, como arklinux (basada en KDE y te la recomiendo) o mandriva, ¿has probado alguna de ellas? Cuando menos para ver el funcionamiento del liveCD y del instalador. Sinceramente, te digo que el rendimiento que obtendrás con esas dos distribuciones no tendrá nada que envidiar al que obtengas con gentoo en esa máquina, quizá hasta sean más rápidas...

Renunciar al 3Dnow es el único precio a pagar por usarlas.

----------

## k4in

arklinux no la e probado, mandriva si, pero esta maquina la pienso usar como servidor asi que no necesito de las X, por eso habia probado con en cd netinstall de debian

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si tu Athlon64 corre en x86_64 multilib, en ese caso chroot debe ejecutarse con compatibilidad 32 bits:

```
linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Con eso solucionas la parte en que te detecta mal la arquitectura a la hora de compilar el kernel.

Que lo hayas montado son sshfs, nfs o localmente da exactamente lo mismo.

Servidor de que? (Seré curioso)

Voy a tener que coincidir con el de verde, sobre todo si se trata de un servidor, no vas a notar mucha diferencia entre parir la mar en coche con Gentoo o instalar alguna distro binaria (Aunque yo soy de lo que prefieren ir por la mas dificil mientras disponga del tiempo necesario)... Si bien no estará específicamente optimizado para un K6 II, me corrige el de verde si me equivoco, Debian por ejemplo tiene sus binarios compilados para i586 precisamente.

Salud!

----------

## k4in

demasiado tarde ya le puse debian, despues de considerar la relacion corajes-beneficios creo que es lo mejor xD

de todas formas gracias por la ayuda ya aprendi mas cosas   :Smile: 

la maquina es para hacerme un servidor de archivos, para realizar las descargas a traves de esta (porque se usan varias pcs en mi casa y para tenerlas todas prendidas...), de hecho ya le puse wtorrent, una interfaz web que usa rtorrent, despues de un buen rato me quedo bastante bien, ahora planeo poner mldonkey y giFT

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si bien no estará específicamente optimizado para un K6 II, me corrige el de verde si me equivoco, Debian por ejemplo tiene sus binarios compilados para i586 precisamente.

 

Efectivamente, te equivocas, están compilados todos para i486, aunque en los paquetes se indica i386.deb

Hay paquetes por arquitecturas, como el kernel

```

$ aptitude search linux-image

p   linux-image-2.6-486                                    - Linux kernel 2.6 image on x86

p   linux-image-2.6-686

(...)

```

Pero mira que no tienen ni tan siquiera kernel para 586, aunque siempre se puede compilar uno bajo nuestra cuenta y riesgo. Los resultados para i586 son desesperanzadores:

```

$ aptitude search 586

p   mencoder-586                                           - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed

p   mplayer-586                                            - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed

```

about:buildconfig en firefox (iceweasel en el caso de debian) destripa cómo compilan todo los chicos de debian. No puede haber nada más seguro que las CFLAGS y LDFLAGS de debian, estoy convencido.

k4in ¡sabia elección! un servidor etch es sólido y estable como una roca, jamás te dará el más mínimo problema. Los dos que están a mi cargo, jamás me han ocasionado ningún problema.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

Aprovecho que ahora estoy con debian para pegar el mencionado about:buildconfig de iceweasel (o firefox):

 *about:buildconfig de iceweasel en etch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> about:buildconfig
> 
> Build platform
> ...

 

Ese fue el motivo por el que sugerí otras distros basadas en i586, pero ¿puede haber algo más sólido y estable que debian? Tienes un equipo de más de mil desarrolladores trabajando en solucionar cualquier problema de seguridad que pueda ocurrir y los resuelven en el menor tiempo posible.

Hmmm, voy a hacer un reboot en cuanto pueda para ver el buildconfig de Debian GNU/Hurd.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

